# Galego: Carreúda



## julie64990

Bonsoir

je ne trouve aucune traduction ni même définition pour ce mot, quelqu'un l'a-t-il déjà rencontré? Il peut s'agir d'un régionalisme galicien...
voilà la phrase en contexte: " Carreúda perdiz de diez años, que no se cuece ni a las finas hierbas!"
extrait d'un pièce de théâtre d'Alvaro Cunquiero, c'est un monologue d'un personnage qui se lamente sur le fait de devoir acheter cent sous (très cher pour lui) une perdrix, qui doit lui éviter d'être cocu...il n'est pas prêt à faire cet investissement et la trouve trop couteuse quelque soit la fonction pour laquelle il pourrait l'employer (ici la manger).
Bref...HELP!


----------



## chlapec

Se trata de una palabra gallega: c*o*rreúda, y no c*a*rreúda

Del diccionario de la *Real Academia Galega:*

*correúdo -a *_adx._ *2*. Duro e difícil de mastigar [carne]. _Esa carne é moi correúda para os nenos_

Supongo que no precisa traducción al castellano...
 
*caoutchouteuse*??


----------



## julie64990

oups, il est vrai que je n'avais pas fait attention à ça, je le saurais à l'avenir, autant pour moi! Je n'étais pas totalement sûre de l'origine du mot au fond...

je viens de le revérifier, et c'est bien de "cArreuda" qu'il s'agit dans cette oeuvre, mais cette définition colle très bien, donc cela me semble intéressant! Peut-être l'auteur a-t-il voulu s'amuser à mélanger "correuda" et "cara"? ce personnage étant ouvertement avare dans son comportement...


----------



## XiaoRoel

*_Carreúda_ es errata por *correúda*, _*correosa*_.


----------



## julie64990

muy bien, muchas gracias a todos!


----------

